# Heat lamp question



## Nudibranch11 (Jul 15, 2020)

So I am preparing a habitat for *Empusa Pennata *in a few days, and I am aware this species likes it hot. I have ordered a mesh cage with a bit of plastic in it. This is the link to what I ordered:

https://www.mantisplace.com/product-page/popup-mesh-large-hanging-house-w-plastic-window

I am having a bit of trouble searching for a suitable heat lamp. I live in a colder climate so unfortunately a pad probably wont work. Would anyone be able to help me with finding a suitable lamp to project heat without melting the cage? I am also curious as to what is the correct bulb to use. Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 15, 2020)

I usually get a basic $10 reptile heat lamp and a 50 watt bulb, even a regular lightbulb (non LED) will work if it gives off heat. Just hang it over the cage and adjust the height of the lamp to get the right temperature in the cage.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2020)

I am not really familiar with this species but what I do to help with the humidity is I put a clear plastic bag over it and leave a little spot open for air seems to work pretty good but I wouldn't suppose a heat heat pad wouldn't hurt. at least it won't hurt the cage course the bottom is plastic but you can always turned it on the side and let the back of the thing be the plastic


----------

